# Please help me ID this old bike



## okozzy (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks to a fellow CABER, I just picked up (rescued) this bucket of rust from Craigslist. I have no idea as to what I got here, any and all help would be greatly appreciated. This is my first real old bike


----------



## okozzy (Jan 22, 2012)

*More pics*

More pics........


----------



## jd56 (Jan 22, 2012)

*glad to help*



okozzy said:


> Thanks to a fellow CABER, I just picked up (rescued) this bucket of rust from Craigslist. I have no idea as to what I got here, any and all help would be greatly appreciated. This is my first real old bike




I only posted it as a joke on the infamous "finders fee" rack.
Hell, I didn't realize it was a diamond in the rough. Looks alot better in the sun. 
Have fun with your first antique bike. 
Hope you got a good deal.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 22, 2012)

*No worries*

$150 bucks....... would really like to know what I got!




jd56 said:


> I only posted it as a joke on the infamous "finders fee" rack.
> Hell, I didn't realize it was a diamond in the rough. Looks alot better in the sun.
> Have fun with your first antique bike.
> Hope you got a good deal.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 22, 2012)

okozzy said:


> $150 bucks....... would really like to know what I got!




Not sure but it has potential. Im a middleweight guy. Still learningI on the older stuff. Matter fact im still learning about all bikes. Somebody has your answer here.
Have fun with it.


----------



## StaciePFord (Jan 23, 2012)

Congratulations, I think that's a great find and that you will not be shortchanged. However. I lack an kind of details that might be of help.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 23, 2012)

It looks to me like a Huffman/Dayton lightweight from around 1940


----------



## okozzy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Have not seen another one like it!*

Yes it does have a Huffman front chainring/sprocket.
I've been searching high and low for a pictures (Huffman) that might look similar to this bike, but no luck. 
To make matters worse, looks like there was never a headbadge on this bike (no holes)?

Could it be an early Firestone vagabond Featherweight?

I will post some more closeups of the frame later.

thanks.








ejlwheels said:


> It looks to me like a Huffman/Dayton lightweight from around 1940


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 23, 2012)

Are the hubs black? kinda looks it. that would put them in the war years

wood or wood clad wheels? 

The chainring does look huffman


----------



## okozzy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Yes, black*

Yes, they're both (front & rear) black New Departure hubs, the wheels are 26" metal wheels.




ericbaker said:


> Are the hubs black? kinda looks it. that would put them in the war years
> 
> wood or wood clad wheels?
> 
> The chainring does look huffman


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was thinking 1942ish on that bike.....


----------



## okozzy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Make?*

I would agree, but what make?




Larmo63 said:


> I was thinking 1942ish on that bike.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2012)

HI, got your pm. it definitely looks like a Huffman from the war era. pinning down an exact year is impossible. Huffman is one of only two companies allowed to build bicycles during the war. they also built bikes during the war for the military. the military bikes have the year stamped by the serial on the bottom bracket. sad that it has the New Departure rear hub, many Huffmans had the Morrows which are Date coded.
one final possibility is on the back of the fork crown. sometimes there are numbers there. if so post them. I do have some catalog stuff of Huffman lightweights from around that time, I'll take a look and see what I can find for you.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 23, 2012)

*You're the man.....*

Scott, I have spent several hours getting rid of the green house paint from the frame/fork and never did I noticed a number on the back of the fork crown.
You are definitely the Huff....... MAN!

Now, what does the 1 4 mean?
Also, no additional numbers on the bottom bracket shell.




37fleetwood said:


> HI, got your pm. it definitely looks like a Huffman from the war era. pinning down an exact year is impossible. Huffman is one of only two companies allowed to build bicycles during the war. they also built bikes during the war for the military. the military bikes have the year stamped by the serial on the bottom bracket. sad that it has the New Departure rear hub, many Huffmans had the Morrows which are Date coded.
> one final possibility is on the back of the fork crown. sometimes there are numbers there. if so post them. I do have some catalog stuff of Huffman lightweights from around that time, I'll take a look and see what I can find for you.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

1 of 4  is going to mean January of 1944. I must warn you that there are those who disagree that these numbers mean anything, but I haven't found a bike yet that has it's original fork where it doesn't work.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 24, 2012)

*Thanks*

that's great info. thanks!

Would you happen to have any reference material, such as catalog pictures, etc. that would show what original parts I am missing; fenders, chain-guard, seat, handlebars, etc., etc.



37fleetwood said:


> 1 of 4  is going to mean January of 1944. I must warn you that there are those who disagree that these numbers mean anything, but I haven't found a bike yet that has it's original fork where it doesn't work.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's the Spring Summer 1944 Firestone catalog. I've included a page that goes into the war rationing issue out of the same catalog.
Now that you have moved up to a Huffman you are definitely not Schwinning any more.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL........ thanks for the knowledge and I'll look you up one these Sundays at the Cyclone Coaster ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll be easy to spot, just look for the Huffman!


----------

